# What connector is this?



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anyone know the technical name for this connector type, and possibly a UK source?
They can come with different numbers of pins, on a 0.1" 2.5mm pitch.
Also used for old cordless phone battery packs.
My loco has a few, and I want to rewire for a battery conversion (to stay on forum topic).

SMALL-BATTERY-CONNECTOR

Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure there is a standard name in the industry, most go by pin spacing as you have found out. 

So you must definitely want a UK source, because you have found the best USA source and want more info. 

Do you have a friend in the electronics industry? They would know the equivalent company of AllElectronics, and then I'm sure you could get it there. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg,

Thanks.
Actually, plan B is to remove the connector+ lead from an old NiCad cordless phone battery pack I've found.
It means extending the leads, but I'll survive.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe the connectors you are referring to above 24 ga. wire. If you are using this for battery power to run a motor, it is too small in my book. 

I use these, Sometimes called JST connectors, and they are still on the small side with 22 ga. wire, but work for most low current draw steam locos. I prefer 20 ga., and sometimes you can find these with 20 ga. wire installed.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is the set that I purchased. I used them on my old "N" scale layout for just about everything. I also used the during the decoder install in my RS-3. Sure is nice to have those small connectors.

10 pairs on EBAY - an example


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

I think Hamish is installing battery wiring in the Challenger...in which case the pickup and motor wires are puny already, using the connectors in question. I couldn't believe how tiny the wires were when I converted mine to battery. But I guess MTH think that each motor is only going to draw 1 or 2 A maximum. It's not as if all the engines load (2 motors, sound, 2 smoke gens, numerous lights) will all come over one pair of 24ga.

I did not replace any of these puny wires, simply intercepted them with my own (22ga as it happened) to go to a batt/track switch in the cab.


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Posted By Therios on 03/08/2009 2:30 PM
Here is the set that I purchased. I used them on my old "N" scale layout for just about everything. I also used the during the decoder install in my RS-3. Sure is nice to have those small connectors.

10 pairs on EBAY - an example




They sound interesting Therios....but that link goes nowhere? These would be useful as MTH have a lot of their PCB connections like these.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RC-Plane-JST-pl...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200 

I buy quite a bit of these... I use them in all my hobbies.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the OLD style small battery connector found in many toys and telephones. I just ran into this particular connector when I was trying to replace the battery in a baby monitor. I could find NO batteries for sale now with the OLD connector on them (the one that is shown). I went to Radio Shack and two battery stores....no joy. This is the NEW connector http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/SBC-1/SMALL-BATTERY-CONNECTOR-WHITE/-/1.html

The NEW style connectors are the same size, and look almost the same, but they LACK the camphered corners on the female plug (the one shown is the female). The corners on the NEW connector are square. The OLD one has a 2.5mm pin spacing...the NEW one is 2mm....and it's hard to see that difference.

Given the half mm difference, what this means is that this OLD female connector might fit into the NEW male connector...but the NEW female connector will NOT fit into the OLD male connector due to the campher missing. Since batteries come with the NEW female connector on them, I was unable to replace the battery....short of swapping connectors from the old battery to the new battery. 

Look closely when you buy these kind of male and female connectors. I also think the OLD female plug (the one shown) will fit EITHER WAY into the NEW male plug if you push hard....be careful.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

i learned that the hard way... that is why i typically ONLY buy in pairs now... takes care of that just in case.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Weskott, it might be faster to have All Electronics slip a few in a small bubble pack envelope and mail them to you.

The All Electronics SBC-2 connector that Weskott first referred to is the same used in Aristo-Craft locomotives. The matching header is part number SBH-2. I have bought both recently.

 

If some else has found the three-pin version of this connector on the All Electronics web site however, can you provide the part number.


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Del and Therios,

Thanks!
Now I know they are JSTs I've found loads on Ebay, some with 20 g wire even.
They seem to be a standard for LiPo batteries.
I've now ordered 10 pairs.

Fildowns,

Which wires did you intercept?
The ones from the pickup shoes?
All I need now is to get my TIU working again...

Hamish


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

JST is a brand of connectors. 

They make dozens of different ones. Each with variations in the number of pins. 

I don't think the ones shown with chamfered corners are made by JST as I have never seen them in the catalogue my local JST agent has.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way, that is not what most people call a JST connector, what most people call JST's have a different housing, pin spacing, but they also lock.














These are what are found sticking out the ends of Aristo locos, and are used internally for motors and track pickups in USAT.

The connector in question is often used for smoke or lights.


But as Tony pointed out, JST is a company, making many types of connectors. This is kind of like Xerox, where people called any copier a Xerox machine.

Funny thing, JST no longer makes these connectors! 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/08/2009 7:07 PM
By the way, that is not what most people call a JST connector, what most people call JST's have a different housing, pin spacing, but they also lock.














These are what are found sticking out the ends of Aristo locos, and are used internally for motors and track pickups in USAT.

The connector in question is often used for smoke or lights.


But as Tony pointed out, JST is a company, making many types of connectors. This is kind of like Xerox, where people called any copier a Xerox machine.

Funny thing, JST no longer makes these connectors! 


Regards, Greg




Look at the JST website for p/n SMP-02V-BC (sockets) and SMP-02V-B (pins) JST Connectors. It appears they do still make them. (Aristo must be getting them from somewhere).


As for the Red ones we are discussing here, they are commonly called JST-BEC connectors. JST calls them a type RCY connector.

Connectors come in a million flavors, and even if you know the actual part numbers, they can still be real confusing.


Also a note of interest ... I have seen specs on distributor's websites stating current ratings for these connectors at 5 amps. On the JST website, both of these types are only rated for 3 amps. Certainly enough for most situations, but I would rather see 5A.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Del, I could not find them on their site, the site shows one in white, and the computer I was using had a crappy screen and I could not see the locking connector... nice to find the actual manufacturer's model number and specs. 

Yeah, many people take some liberty with specs on connectors, do you remember the hoo-rah about the current capacity on the Aristo socket? 


Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The item under Part # SMP-02V-BC I found is the type used by Bachmann on the K-27 between the loco and the tender. 
It is not the same as the chamfered edge type or the same type Aristo Craft use for the end of loco connectors.


----------

